# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familja Qoku kërkon Naim Qokun

## i fundit

Famijla Qoku nga Komuna Maqellare,Peshkopi kerkon djalin e tyre NAIM QOKUN I HUMBUR QE NE 1996 NE NJE GOMONE QE U NIS PER NE ITALI,KA FAKTE QE MUND TE JENE NE NJE BURG NE GREQI,KU NJERI NGA PJESETARET E GOMONES KA TELEFONUAR NJE RADIO NE MAQEDONI,PO KESHTU DHE HALLA E NJE PJESETARI TJETER TE KESAJ GOMONEJE  I KA PARE NE EDICIONIN E LAJMEVE NIPIN E SAJE TE KAPUR KLANDESTINE NGA POLICIA GREKE.
mE PAS JANE BERE PERPJEKJE DHE NUK KANE PASUR NDONJE REZULTAT GJAT KETIJ KERKIMI,PO KESHTU DHE AUTORITETET GREKE NUK KANE DHENE NJE PERGJIGJE TE PLOTE RRETH KESAJ HISTORIE MISTERE TE HUMBJES SE 32 DIBRANEVE BASHKE ME EKUIPAZHIN 4 VETAVE TE SKAFIT.

----------


## i fundit

Behet fjale  per  djalin tone Naim QOKU ,lindur ne fshatin Kllobcisht,komuna Maqellare,Diber. Naimi  eshte  nje  nga  pjesetaret e gomones  me 32 Dibrane te zhdukur naten e 9 marsit 1996 qe u nisen per Ne drejtim te Italise porse ka  fakte qe kane perfunduar ne burgjet Greke.

1.	Hider Buci atehere kryetar I Shoqates se Emigranteve Shqipetare,pasi ishte imformuar  nga mediat Greke per skafin me 32 Shqipetare te ndaluar  nga policia greke,kjo shenon daten 10 mars 96,menjehere filloi  te  krijoje rruge kontakti me familjet  e te  humburve ku krijoi nga nje dosje per seicilin me te dhene te plota. Porse  me vone  nuk kemi  imformacion se si shkuan  hetimet e tij,pasi nuk patem kontakt me vone me te.
2.	Dy muaj pas zhdukjes se tyre eshte bere nje telefonate me 4 maj 96, ku nje person  shqipfoles telefonoi ne radion shqipe “ARZA” ne Kumanove te Maqedonise. Ku  personi pasi kishte memorizuar nr e tel te tyre te vetem qe  mbante mend,I trembur shprehet: “Jemi gjalle ,por ndodhemi te izoluar ne nje vend te panjohur ne nje ishull. Une shfrytezova rastin te telefonoj pasi nuk na lejojne,ai ka mare me   nr 0030 663 23229. Te afermit e tij pasi siguruan  kete nr munduan te komunikojne me te porse ne kete nr u del  nje grua  ku  pas  pyetjeve te shumta qe ku e moren kete nr dhe me nje ton kercenuaes u thote: “ Niko ishte ketu,por tani ka ikur”, dhe u ka mbyllur telefonin.
3.	Ne korrik 96 po ne Radion “ARZA” u be nje telefonate e dyte ku telefonuesi u shpreh: “ Jam Fatos Beqja, qe ndodhesha ne skafin e 9 marsit.Flas nga Greqia, ndodhem ne burgun e Korfuzit”.Nr me te cilin mori ishte 0030 663 23239.Perseri te afermit e Fatosit kane tentuar te lidhen me kete nr porse ka qene e pa mundur. Sipas Hider Bucit mesohet se prefiksi 0030 (0) 663  sot  0030(0) 2663 I perket fshatit Skipero ne veriperndim te ishullit te Korfuzit, ne nje zone malore te izoluar sipas telefonueseve.Pikerisht ne kete zone ndodhet nje burg I sigurise se larte.
4.	Deshmi  nga Tezja e Atli Abdulla HAKORJA  Xhide HOXHA (Kristina) qe ndodhesh  ne greqi me familje dhe me pune ka pare me syte e saj ne radiotelevizionin “MEGA” dhe “ANTENA” lajmin e kapjes se 32 Dibraneve,ne date 10 mars 1996 ne oren 20:20 sipas ores locale Greke,Ajo pohon qe duke ndjekur lajmin e kapjes se 32 klandestineve Shqipetare ka  dalluar se njeri nga te ndaluarit ka qene djali  I motres se saje,madje I ka pare duke perdorur dhune  dhe force  fizike ndaj tij. Me pas Tezja e tij ka mare nje avokat  me emrin Jani…. Per te zbardhur ceshtjen,ajo e ndoqi per 3 muaj me rradhe,porse me pas u nderpre pasi avokati nuk I doli me as dhe ne telefon….. Me pas tezes I eshte bere nje telefonate nga Burgu I Korfuzit,kun e gjuhen greke kane kerkuar burrin e saje,ajo pasi e ka pyetur ke korkonin,telefonuesi I eshte pergjigjur: “flas nga burgu I Korfuzit dua Kriston,Numrin e saj e kishin vetem dy djemte e zhdukur djali I motres dhe djali I vellait. Me vone Xhidja eshte lidhur me nje emission televiziv I cili drejtohej nga Kosta Kardhavela dhe sekretarja Maria,emisioni ne kerkim te njerezve pa adrese.Kosta kerkoi fotografi ku ja dhame thote tezja porse nuk moren pergjigje,kosta gjithmone thoshte: “mos u ngut,problemi eshte shume I veshtire dhe I koklavitur”.
5.	Po ne kete periudhe pas revoltave te shumta  ne burgun e Korfuzit arratisen 44 persona ku 28 prej tyre ishin shqipetare,dhe mbase ky numer u ka interesuar policies greke pa problem te perkatesive te ndryshme,mjafotn qe kane qene shqipetare.Ky lajm citohet ne gazeten “TRIBUNA”  sipas medjave Greke te sjalla nga Hider BUCI.
6.	Policia. Shefi I policse  pasi u lidh me portin e korfuzit,mori komfirmim se ishte I vertete lajmi qe ishin kapur mbi 30 djem shqipetare,pra me date 10 mars 96.


Lista e Personave te humbur:


1.	Naim Qoku
2.	Dashamir Qoku
3.	Dashuri Qoku
4.	Baudin Keshi
5.	Sigurim Keshi
6.	Arshi Xhaferi
7.	Zenel  Kaferi
8.	Mehmet Bici
9.	Fadil Hamja
10.	Shuaip Beqa
11.	Fatos Beqa
12.	Mustafa Elezi
13.	Hazbi Elezi
14.	Ramiz Haxhia
15.	Sulejman Shahini
16.	Ulsi Rama
17.	Allaman Istrefi
18.	Luftim Isterfi
19.	Gjyzel Fida
20.	Hysen Zerja
21.	Vullnet Baruti
22.	Musli Bunguri
23.	Edmir Kryemadhi
24.	Belul Azizaj
25.	Sajmir Hasani
26.	Atli Hakorja
27.	Sajmir Sulkurti
28.	Hajri Shira
29.	Abdul Lace
30.	Sokol Veizi
31.	Gezim Jaho
32.	Urim Topuzi


Ky lajm eshte  botuar dhe ne gazeten “metropol” 8  gusht 2004.Ku ne te  jane te afishuara te gjithe emrat  dhe  ngjarja me ne detaje,si dhe fotografite e disa te te humburve.

----------

